# P.H.A.T Lady



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just got the P.H.A.T lady from a friend. Is this a good call? How should i use it and were...


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

i had one recently lost the guts out of it :******: yeah its a good call for the price but you get what you pay for!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i have one and its a great call. Very loud, and great for open water. I think its probably primos best duck call.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Chris Schulz said:


> i had one recently lost the guts out of it :ticked: yeah its a good call for the price but you get what you pay for!


Explain to me how you can lose the "guts" out of a J-frame style duck call? All it has is a cork and reed. :roll:

If I had to guess, I'd say this is a case of operator error and not the call. :run:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Anas I was thinking the same thing. My PHAT Lady doesn't come apart so it would be tough to lose the guts. :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

mine comes apart. when did you buy yours. it couldve changed since you bought yours? Drew willemsen and i have the same call and they both come apart. oh i just looked its a special edition is that what yours is?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I got mine about 6 months ago. I'll check and see what it is when I get home.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Chris Schulz said:


> mine comes apart.


Well I'd hope so. If you mean the insert comes apart from you're barrel, every duck call out there does that. How else are you supposed to change your cork and reed? There are duck calls, particularly double reeds, where they have what you could call "guts" with a toneboard and stopper that are loose from the call (like in a goose call). However the PHAT lady is not one of them. It is your standard J-frame style duck call. This isn't rocket science. :withstupid:

:run:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

sorry what i meant to say was the insert fell out


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris, at least it wasn't a high end call this happened to but it does teach a lesson.....always have a drop on both your insert and your barrel. Unfortunately for myself, I lost a couple inserts before learning this. A good lanyard is a must and will save you a lot of money (especially if you start blowing acrylics) in the long run. :wink:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a P.H.A.T Lady special edition, and my insert doesn't even come out on mine, or atleast i've tried to get it out before and couldn't, didn't want to pull too hard and break it.
:roll:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I had the Yo sista' and loved that one....never did finally pick up the P.H.A.T Lady though I promised myself I would. I think I'm going to here this years because I need a loud call for all the open water we hunt.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:rollin: WOW Chris!


----------



## DUtyler (May 4, 2005)

if schulz would switch to redman it wouldn't clog up so he wouldn't have to take it apart every time a spoony came in.


----------

